# ¿Como protejo un tv led de la suciedad y grasa de una cocina hogareña?



## egp (Nov 27, 2016)

Hola.
Disculpen que esta pregunta no es de reparación, pero no encontre otro foro que se hable de aparatos de TV.

Quiero poner un tv led de 24" en la cocina de mi casa, no va a estar muy cerca de la fuente de calor pero se va a llenar de la grasa del ambiente., y como sabemos a la pantalla de un tv actual no lo podemos lavar como un crt. 
Se me ocurre para protegerlo encerrarlo en una caja hermética de acrílico transparente hecha especialmente con las dimensiones justas para que el aparato quepa comodamente en su interior, con solo la perforacion para que pasen los cables.
Me preocupa la ventilacion del tv. ¿Le agrego un pequeño fan con un filtro que sople hacia afuera el calor del tv y un agujero con filtro para la entrada de aire, o al revés, es mejor que el fan con filtro solple hacia adentro y un agujero con filtro para salida, o le tengo que poner 2 fan con filtro uno que sople hacia adentro y otro hacia afuera?

¿Hay algo que ya se venda para proteger el tv?

Desde ya muchas gracias. ...


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 27, 2016)

Si te das cuenta, las actuales televisiones no tienen un sistema de refrigeración muy elaborado. Todas utilizan la convección natural y uno que otro disipador para componentes de potencia (especificamente diodos LED y transistores).

Podrías cubrirla con algún tipo de acrílico o plástico protector de pequeño grosor para evitar la adherencia de grasa, cenizas o polvo, específicamente en la pantalla. La parte trasera ya es de plástico así que ahi no hay problema.







Yo en lo personal agregaría un ventilador en la rendija posterior del monitor, por donde escapa el calor, para que evite la entrada del aire sucio el cual puede comprometer a los disipadores de aluminio de las placas electrónicas. Los de 12 voltios para computadoras serviran.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2016)

Existen *limpiadores* especiales para las pantallas LED.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2016)

Esa misma convección, es la que arrastrará suciedad y grasitud, al interior del aparato.

En los manuales de todos esos aparato, se recomienda no instalarlos en esos sitios(calurosos y sucios), ya demás se advierte, que invalida la garantía.

(Un ejemplo, mi padre es muy friolento, y su cuarto, suele ser muy caluroso.
Debido a esa condición, y a que mantiene el TV encendido casi todo el día, esos aparatos le duran a lo sumo...
Año y medio.)







egp dijo:


> Se me ocurre para protegerlo encerrarlo en una caja hermética de acrílico transparente hecha especialmente con las dimensiones justas para que el aparato quepa comodamente en su interior, con solo la perforacion para que pasen los cables.
> Me preocupa la ventilacion del tv. ¿Le agrego un pequeño fan con un filtro que sople hacia afuera el calor del tv y un agujero con filtro para la entrada de aire, o al revés, es mejor que el fan con filtro solple hacia adentro y un agujero con filtro para salida, o le tengo que poner 2 fan con filtro uno que sople hacia adentro y otro hacia afuera?



*Lo ideal*, sería una toma de aire, lo más cercana al suelo posible, y bien sellada.

De modo que el polvo no tenga fuerza para llegar a la toma de aire inferior de esa caja de acrílico, y una salida bien amplia(muchas perforaciones de unos 4mm, o una rejilla extraible, que puedas quitar facilmente, para limpiarla.).

Eso y la convección impedirían la entrada del polvillo.


----------



## opamp (Nov 28, 2016)

Lo ideal sería una campana extractora en la cocina, jala aceites, vapores, etc.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola, desconozco la geometría del ambiente, pero una solución efectiva aunque muy invasiva, sería calar la pared  dónde iría instalado el tv, con un frente de acrílico.
Algo para destacar, el otro ambiente donde recibirá la parte trasera del tv, tiene que estar aislado de la polución de la cocina obviamente.


----------



## egp (Nov 28, 2016)

*Lo ideal*, sería una toma de aire, lo más cercana al suelo posible, y bien sellada.

Yosimiro no entiendo esa frase.
¿Te referís a la toma de aire de la caja? ¿Como bien sellada?


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 28, 2016)

egp dijo:


> *Lo ideal*, sería una toma de aire, lo más cercana al suelo posible, y bien sellada.
> 
> Yosimiro no entiendo esa frase.
> ¿Te referís a la toma de aire de la caja? ¿Como bien sellada?



Es eso, para la caja(Primero había pensado en el televisor, *sin la caja*, por eso lo de bién sellada).


----------



## savad (Dic 6, 2016)

Como dicen los compañeros, la solucion ideal es hacerle una caja cerrada y sellada . Yo la haría de aluminio con un fan adentro para recircular el aire dentro de la caja y las paredes le sirvieran de disipador de calor y pondria una placa deflectora de calor con su respectivo fan, abajo de la caja para aislar en lo que se pueda el calor de la estufa


----------



## sergiot (Dic 6, 2016)

El problema mas grave de los lcd sea led o no, es que el polvo se mete en la pantalla, por detras de las laminas difusoras de luz crenado zonas oscuras en la imagen, el resto se limpia con productos para tal fin, pero lo otro no sale sin desarmar todo, y esa suciedad se mete por arriba del tv.


----------



## egp (Ene 27, 2017)

Perdon por tanta demora. Muchas gracias a todos y que tengan un feliz 2017.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 2, 2017)

En mi caso simplemente les suelo poner una tela que los cubra cuando no los tengo en uso, y empleo agua destilada si es necesario (apenas un poco en el paño), dado que no es abrasiva y no tiene sales, con un paño de microfibra para limpiar pantallas. 

De preferencia opto más por las pantallas que ya suelen tener el film de plástico incorporado de fabrica, aunque me parece que ya empiezan a venir así hoy en día.

Me suelo poner hecho una fiera cuando mi superior mientras trabaja apoya los dedos en la pantalla del monitor


----------



## nikmartini (Feb 2, 2017)

Pone un extractor en la cocina, jaja. Yo lo tengo a 6 metros de las hornallas, y créeme, no le pasa nada de grasa ni polvillo, si tengo un extractor Spar bien potente .


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Feb 2, 2017)

Quizás es una burrada o una genialidad lo que propongo  pero si consigues film del tamaño de la pantalla podrias aplicarlo bien tenso y lo mantedrias limpio, ademas es facil de reponer cuando este sucio...


----------



## Kebra (Feb 2, 2017)

Para limpiar el LCD (y todo lo electrónico) podés usar un producto que desarrollé luego de años de investigación sobre los líquidos para limpiar lentes oftálmicas orgánicas y no orgánicas.

Pueden utilizarlo en forma privada, si quieren comercializarlo, tendremos que hablar de varios miles de dólares por la licencia.

Para un vaporizador de 200cc:

- Vaporizador
- 100 cc agua filtrada o destilada
- 100 cc alcohol puro 96º
- 1 gota de detergente magistral LIMON.

Agitar intensamente, y ver que la espuma se desvanezca casi al instante de finalizar la sacudida. 

Esto usábamos para limpiar lentes oftálmicas, de manera que pueden usarlo tranquilamente para cualquier equipo electrónico. Lo que limpia es el agua y el detergente, el alcohol ayuda a la rápida evaporación.


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ahora que me viene a la cabeza, como que se me ocurrió que podría ser bueno lo de ver como es la cocina, que ventilaciones tiene, y observar tanto el lugar donde estaría colocado el tv y como esta gestionado el ambiente. Unas fotos del mismo y un croquis arquitectónico con las cotas y m2 podrían servir. Se me ocurre. Claro, si se puede mejorar la ventilación, es incluso mejor .

Más que nada, que no solo sea ver los árboles, sino también el bosque, de forma que se puedan ver tanto lo uno como lo otro, en conjunto y por separado, sin que una cosa no deje ver a la otra


----------



## deivy_nata (Feb 3, 2017)

Hola a todos, yo trabajo en electromedicina en un hospital y los monitores de los quirófanos disponen de un protector de plástico transparente que se coloca delante, supongo que se puede hacer porque comprarlo es caro. El modelo stryker 240030961. Espero que tengas suerte


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 4, 2017)

el vidrio se limpia  mas facilmente, pordebajo de la vitrina tomas de aire con filtro arriba dos estractores.....


----------



## Kebra (Feb 4, 2017)

solaris8 dijo:


> el vidrio se limpia  mas facilmente, pordebajo de la vitrina tomas de aire con filtro arriba dos estractores.....
> 
> http://www.vulka.es/imagenes/empresas_fotos/88960_big.jpg



Está bastante piola esa idea. Yo usaría MDF fijado con tarugos a la pared, y el TV fijado con su soporte correspondiente a la pared. Usaría 10 coolers en la parte superior (no consumen nada), y toda una rejilla con filtro en la parte inferior. Flujo asegurado. El vidrio podría ser corredizo para menos gasto. Algún burlete suave para sellar el cierre, y con una limpieza periódica del vidrio mas un cambio mensual del filtro, supongo que funcionaría.  

Y después a "fotos de protectores para LCD hechos en casa".


----------

